# [SOLVED] Asus or Gigabyte Motherboards



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

Hi,

I am having difficulty locating an Asus P7 P55D-E xxx motherboard at any of my usual sources. Are there any Gigabyte Motherboards (suitable for Video Editing with onboard 1394) that would be a suitable substitute, please?

Rob.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Asus or Gigabyte Motherboards*

There are numerous P55 boards still available. It's simply a matter of narrowing your choices based on your requirements. And, as you are in AUS, finding what's available in your area.

The Gigabyte P55A-UD4P (among others) have onboard 1394.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

*Re: Asus or Gigabyte Motherboards*



Dogg said:


> There are numerous P55 boards still available. It's simply a matter of narrowing your choices based on your requirements. And, as you are in AUS, finding what's available in your area.
> 
> The Gigabyte P55A-UD4P (among others) have onboard 1394.


Availability seems to be an issue at the moment. My question also relates to the fact that Asus Motherboards are widely recommended on this Forum and I wonder is this a personal choice or are there reliability or other issues with Gigabyte?

Rob.:4-dontkno


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Asus or Gigabyte Motherboards*

We recommend both ASUS and Gigabyte. They are currently the top two motherboard manufacturers.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

*Re: Asus or Gigabyte Motherboards*

So no reservations against using Gigabyte, that's good. Are there any recommendations for a Gigabyte P55 board (with Onboard Firewire) for video editing, please?

Rob.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Asus or Gigabyte Motherboards*

http://www.shopmania.com.au/shop~online-motherboards~buy-asus-p7p55d-e-pro~p-5730036.html

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=14187&cPath=897#myshopping


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

*Re: Asus or Gigabyte Motherboards*

Thanks, they are both Asus Motherboards which are on my list but proving difficult to source (I like to purchase in person) so I'm looking for some Gigabyte alternative/equivalents, please?

Rob.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

http://www.mwave.com.au/category.as...32=All&32793=45512&33038=All&sortBy=price_asc

Personally I would go with the GA-P55-USB3 and use a firewire card

http://www.mwave.com.au/sku-2802321..._2200_Intel_P55_9x_SATA_(2x_6Gb_s)_1x_eSATA_1



or the board you were looking for originally?


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

*Re: Asus or Gigabyte Motherboards*

Thanks, I agree, it all depends on availability. It's good to have a solid recommendation.

Rob.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: Asus or Gigabyte Motherboards*

I won't buy a board from ASUS but I love Gigabyte.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

*Re: Asus or Gigabyte Motherboards*

Thanks for the input, any particular strength or feature of Gigabyte that grabs you?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Asus or Gigabyte Motherboards*

I use Asus almost exclusively with no problems. Both brands are good and have good support.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

*Re: Asus or Gigabyte Motherboards*

So what features make a good video editing motherboard? There are so many choices and it is very difficult to separate them, aside from the obvious like how many USB ports and USB 3 support.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Crossy said:


> Thanks for the input, any particular strength or feature of Gigabyte that grabs you?



I like gigabyte help forums MUCH better / gigabyte dual bios has saved me a ton of headaches also! warranty on gigabyte is easier

I like asus also; but gigabyte is my first love without question

just about any decent quality board with a new quad core will be excellent choice for video editing; then add USB 3.0 and sata 6.0 and firewire are just the icing for a perfect video editing board


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

Thanks for all the contributions.

Rob.


----------

